# mala leche



## Elenadav

Hola,
necesitaría saber cómo se traduce al italiano "mala leche" (pj. "lo he escrito con muy mala leche" –en el sentido de "muy mala intención"–).
Gracias de antemano,
Elena


----------



## Mikdib13

Hola Elena,
En italiano decimos:

"Di mala voglia" o "Controvoglia" 

Tienes un contexto específico donde quieres utilizar esta expresión ? 
En tú ejemplo, "lo he escrito con muy mala leche", sería:

"L'ho scritto di mala voglia"

Espero te sirva
Ciao
Mik


----------



## Neuromante

En tu ejemplo yo usaría "con cativeria" Tendrías que buscar una forma para traducirlo en cada caso, este tipo de expresiones no suelen tener una correspondencia precisa.


----------



## Mikdib13

Neuro tiene razón...
En este ejemplo "con cattiveria" tiene realmente más sentido.
Me he equivocado 

Mik


----------



## Elenadav

Gracias a los dos, Elena


----------



## Spiritoso78

Le ho scritto una lettera incazzosa/ arrabbiata!


----------



## Mikdib13

Spiritoso,

Non ti sembra un po' "colorito" come termine per chi sta imparando una lingua ?


Mik


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Mik,

in effetti si, però se dai un'occhiata al forun anglo-spagnolo vedrai che non ci vanno leggero con le traduzioni di "de mala leche" in inglese.

Comunque Vi chiedo scusa se ho un pò "esagerato"..

Luca


----------



## Mikdib13

Eheheeh 

Ciao


----------



## Elenadav

Hola de nuevo,
gracias a los tres, me quedan claras todas las posibilidades. Por si os puede ayudar a matizar el significado en castellano os diré que "mala leche" puede sonar suave y hasta casi de broma o realmente muy duro, en función del tono y la intención. Un "pero qué mala leche tienes" puede ser desde un reproche cariñoso y coqueto si se dice con una sonrisa y un leve movimiento de cabeza, pero también un insulto muy despectivo si dice en serio y acompañado de la correspondiente cara "de acelga", como decimos por aquí.

A mí en este caso creo que lo que más me encaja sería un  			 			"Le ho scritto una lettera un pochettino incazzosa" ("incazzosa" a mí me suena como "cabreante", y con el "pochettino" le daría cierta ironía a la cosa ya que la carta, impecable en la forma, pretende realmente hacer daño a través de ese tipo de verdades muy poco elegantes que a nadie le gusta reconocer en uno mismo.

Gracias y un saludo, Elena


----------



## Mikdib13

Elenadav,
Si quieres, también hay una palabra menos despectiva que "incazzosa":

"acida" con todas su matices de grado "acidina", "acidognola".

Por ejemplo: "Hai fatto un commento piuttosto acido l'altra sera." 

significaría (sin introducir palabras feas)  que quien hizo el comentario bien supo de estar diciendo algo desagradable...sin embargo quizo decirlo igualmente, tal vez para herir alguien.
Generalmente, decir a alguien que ha sido "acido/a" no es un cumplido... 
Como escribiste ahora pero, "acidina" puede ser también un comentario gracioso si dicho en tono adecuado por alguien que quisiera bromear. Sin embargo, creo que esta consideración sea legítima para muchisimas palabras.

Ciao


----------



## Angel.Aura

Per futura referenza, vi prego di prendere nota che l'aggettivo  incazzoso necessita di essere opportunamente segnalato come colloquiale, lievemente volgare, inappropriato in un contesto formale.


----------



## 0scar

En ese caso  mala leche


----------



## Elenadav

Hola,
ahora necesitaría saber si hay alguna frase en italiano que equivalga a "medias verdades"... cuando, sin mentir, no se dicen las cosas con claridad.
De nuevo gracias y un saludo, Elena


----------



## Spiritoso78

Hola Elena,

creo que hay algunas expresiones utilizadas para esconder una parte de verdad...

" Raccontare delle mezze verità"
" Girare intorno ad un argomento/ ad una cosa"
" Raccontarla a metà"
" Tirarla per le lunghe"

Si quieres màs....estamos aquì!

ciao


----------



## Elenadav

Gracias Spiritoso, voy bien servida con lo que me cuentas. Un saludo, Elena


----------



## liubiza

Mikdib13 said:


> Elenadav,
> Si quieres, también hay una palabra menos despectiva que "incazzosa":
> 
> "acida" con todas su matices de grado "acidina", "acidognola".
> 
> Por ejemplo: "Hai fatto un commento piuttosto acido l'altra sera."
> 
> significaría (sin introducir palabras feas)  que quien hizo el comentario bien supo de estar diciendo algo desagradable...sin embargo quizo decirlo igualmente, tal vez para herir alguien.
> Generalmente, decir a alguien que ha sido "acido/a" no es un cumplido...
> Como escribiste ahora pero, "acidina" puede ser también un comentario gracioso si dicho en tono adecuado por alguien que quisiera bromear. Sin embargo, creo que esta consideración sea legítima para muchisimas palabras.
> 
> Ciao


_Acida_ mi sa più di _arisca_... _mala leche_ invece mi sembra uno stadio successivo di arrabbiamento  Secondo me incazzoso ci sta bene!


----------



## enza74

Io invece credo che "acido" sia il termine migliore, dopo tutta il latte andato a male è acido!


----------



## Neuromante

¿No había un hilo muy viejo sobre este tema?
Donde se hablaba que se refiere a la leche de ama. Es decir a la de la mujer contratada para amamantar al recién nacido.

Quizás repasarlo pueda servir


----------



## gatogab

Una curiosidad. Mala leche en:
Argentina = mala suerte, mala intención, malvado, vil.
España = mala intención, propósito avieso, mal carácter, mal humor.
México, Costa Rica, Guatemala = mala intención, propósito avieso.
Venezuela = mala suerte.
Chile = mala intención, propósito avieso, malvado, vil.
Todo esto según el diccionario JHH.©
Para mi gusto es una expresión horrible, que nunca usaré

gg


----------

